# Doppelmotormodul Lüftertausch



## ModbusDani1995 (5 August 2022)

Hallo,

kann man diese zwei Lüfter einmal von einem Doppelmotormodul 3A und einmal von einem Doppelmotormodul 9A untereinander tauschen?
Eines hat 2.6 und eines hat 3.3 Watt.


----------



## trobo (5 August 2022)

Verstehe die Frage nicht richtig.

Um welches doppelmotormodul geht es denn? Hast du eine herstellernummer o.Ä. ?

Welcher Lüfter stammt woher?


----------



## Plan_B (5 August 2022)

Der entscheidende Vergleisfaktor wäre der Luftvolumenstrom. Mehr geht für einen Kühlventi fast immer. Weniger kann schlecht sein.
Viel mehr kann die Lüfzeransteuerung überlasten.


----------



## NBerger (8 August 2022)

Hi,
Habe auch einige Lüfter tauschen lassen wegen der Warnung (Lüfterbetriebszeit)
Mir ist nur schleierhaft wie ich die Warnung resetet bekomme: Der Parameter P251 habe ich auf 0 gesetzt, P252 gibt's nicht...

CU ist eine 320-DP mit V2.6.2 Die Motormodule müssten V4.4 oder 4.5 sein.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 August 2022)

NBerger schrieb:


> Hi,
> Habe auch einige Lüfter tauschen lassen wegen der Warnung (Lüfterbetriebszeit)
> Mir ist nur schleierhaft wie ich die Warnung resetet bekomme: Der Parameter P251 habe ich auf 0 gesetzt, P252 gibt's nicht...
> 
> CU ist eine 320-DP mit V2.6.2 Die Motormodule müssten V4.4 oder 4.5 sein.


Hier ein FAQ dazu, was für ein Gerät hast du denn?
 https://support.industry.siemens.co...male-betriebsstunden-erreicht“?dti=0&lc=de-DE


----------



## Plan_B (8 August 2022)

Ist eventuell ein Reboot nötig, nachdem der Parameter gesetzt wurde?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 August 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Ist eventuell ein Reboot nötig, nachdem der Parameter gesetzt wurde?


Zumindest beim G120 ist es Firmwareabhängig:


> *HINWEIS *Beim SINAMICS G120 ist dies erst ab Firmware 4.7 SP13 möglich. Den Firmwarestand finden....


----------



## Glasesba (8 August 2022)

NBerger schrieb:


> Hi,
> Habe auch einige Lüfter tauschen lassen wegen der Warnung (Lüfterbetriebszeit)
> Mir ist nur schleierhaft wie ich die Warnung resetet bekomme: Der Parameter P251 habe ich auf 0 gesetzt, P252 gibt's nicht...
> 
> CU ist eine 320-DP mit V2.6.2 Die Motormodule müssten V4.4 oder 4.5 sein.


P252 ist nur in Zugriffsstufe 4 "Service" sichtbar. Ich kenne es so dass die Meldung sofort verschwindet wenn man die Stunden in p251 zurücksetzt. Hast du mehrere Module und versehntlich am falschen Modul den Wert zurückgesetzt?


----------



## NBerger (9 August 2022)

> P252 ist nur in Zugriffsstufe 4 "Service" sichtbar.


Du meist P10? Da ist 4 aber Geber-Inbetriebnahme...

In der Experten-Liste bekomme ich doch alle Parameter angezeigt?


----------



## Glasesba (9 August 2022)




----------



## Glasesba (9 August 2022)




----------



## NBerger (9 August 2022)

OK soweit nachvollziehbar, aber woher bekomme ich das Passwort ???

Jetzt mal ehrlich um einen dusseligen "Warnhinweis" loszuwerden???

War bis heute Morgen echt von den Siemensantrieben überzeugt aber das ist doch ausgemachter Schwachsinn!!!


----------



## Glasesba (9 August 2022)

Du brauchst das Passwort für die Warnung nicht. Dafür reicht es den p251 zurückzusetzen. Den p252 soll man ja nicht ändern, deswegen ist er versteckt.


----------



## NBerger (9 August 2022)

Muss ich da jetzt bei den Deppen ehrlich einen Servicerequest aufmachen wegen nem dusseligen Lüftertausch?

Ach - ne - soll sich der Kunde doch mit denen rumschlagen


----------



## Aweeller (9 August 2022)

NBerger schrieb:


> OK soweit nachvollziehbar, aber woher bekomme ich das Passwort ???
> 
> Jetzt mal ehrlich um einen dusseligen "Warnhinweis" loszuwerden???
> 
> War bis heute Morgen echt von den Siemensantrieben überzeugt aber das ist doch ausgemachter Schwachsinn!!!


*Description of the Simotion D4xx Firmware update:*

The access level must be set to "Service (4)". This access level requires a password. Enter the password 37483 and confirm.


----------



## winnman (9 August 2022)

Ja es wird alles immer sicherer 
muss ja alles hinter Passwörtern versteckt werden damit man dann in <10 Jahren nichts mehr machen kann weil PW nicht mehr eruierbar, . . .

in ein paar Jahren werden die Hersteller von Schützen, Relais und Zeitrelais wahrscheinlich riesen Lieferprobleme bekommen weil wir alles wieder auf Klappertechnik zurückrüsten


----------



## Glasesba (9 August 2022)

Ab Firmware 5.1 gibt es kein Passwort mehr, hat Siemens wohl selbst gemerkt dass das Unsinn war.


----------



## Aweeller (10 August 2022)

Glasesba schrieb:


> Ab Firmware 5.1 gibt es kein Passwort mehr, hat Siemens wohl selbst gemerkt dass das Unsinn war.


Die 5er Version kann man in die Tonne schmeißen - hat Bugs.
Support Request gestellt und Bug bestätigt. Warte seit über einem Jahr auf den Bugfix


----------



## Plan_B (10 August 2022)

Aweeller schrieb:


> hat Bugs.
> Bug bestätigt.


Wäre das die Gelegenheit, das zu spezifizieren?


----------



## Heinileini (10 August 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Wäre das die Gelegenheit, das zu spezifizieren?


Was meinst Du mit 'spezifizieren'? Die Bugs zu Features aufzuwerten?


----------



## Plan_B (10 August 2022)

Du kennst die Bugs? @Heinileini


----------



## Heinileini (10 August 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Du kennst die Bugs?


Nein, kenne ich nicht und ich möchte sie eigentlich auch gar nicht kennenlernen.


----------



## Aweeller (11 August 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Wäre das die Gelegenheit, das zu spezifizieren?


EPOS Verfahrsätze Parameter ändern (SPS =>S120):
z.B.: FB "ReadWriteTraversingBlockData", oder einfach Parameter schreiben.
Der Override r2673/r2674 wird falsch von 100% auf 10000% bewertet, obwohl in der Experten-Parameterliste korrekt angezeigt.
Hatte gestern ein Telefonat mit der Abteilung wegen eines anderen Problems und deswegen noch einmal nachgefragt.
Wahrscheinlich ist nun mit dem letzten Hotfix der Fehler behoben. Bekomme nächste Woche offiziell Bescheid.


----------

